# Question about all sublimation procces



## Stefan93 (May 23, 2017)

Hi everyone, i know that are many topics about everything what i need here but for me will be more easy to help me directly because i have more problem then one.
I want to open a shop online with t-shirts and i am at the beggining.
So, i have a printer InkJet Color Epson ITS L1300 CISS, , a heat press machine 40cm x 50cm (190 C and 30 sec), sublimation paper xpress, cottom t-shirts ,i use photoshop for printing.
my settings on printer is next:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

The paper what i use:
A4 Sublimation Paper (x100 sheets) | Xpres

The ink what i use:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

So after all of that. when i print black everything is fine, good quality of the print on t-shirts, but when i try to make the sublimation proces with the colors on t-shirts is not clear, is fade, is not quality. What is wrong in all the procces what i do?
What maybe is the problem?
1. The Ink?
2. the settings for printing?
3. the presure of the heat press machine?

I hope somebody will help me.
Thanks.
Dont forget to smile every day.


----------



## Higgs (May 22, 2017)

What ink are you using?


----------



## Stefan93 (May 23, 2017)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet This ones


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

Your problem is none of what you're asking.

The issue you're having is that you're attempting to use sublimation on cotton shirts. Sublimation requires printing on polyester.


----------



## cathy008 (Mar 22, 2017)

hi,sublimation inks is used for polyester printing.
DTG textile ink is used for contton printing.

if you got a fabric with 50% cotton and 50% polyester,or more cotton than polyester you can choose dtg ink.

because of different climate conditions,and different ink formula you d better try many times to get the best image and wash durability and fastness.

Best regards, 
Cathy


----------



## Stefan93 (May 23, 2017)

cathy008 said:


> hi,sublimation inks is used for polyester printing.
> DTG textile ink is used for contton printing.
> 
> if you got a fabric with 50% cotton and 50% polyester,or more cotton than polyester you can choose dtg ink.
> ...


So you say that you cant print on cotton with my Epson l1300 or any other printer? 
Because DTG is used to print directly on textile and you need the digital printer for that.


----------



## sn315on (Feb 13, 2014)

Stefan93 said:


> Hi everyone, i know that are many topics about everything what i need here but for me will be more easy to help me directly because i have more problem then one.
> I want to open a shop online with t-shirts and i am at the beggining.
> So, i have a printer InkJet Color Epson ITS L1300 CISS, , a heat press machine 40cm x 50cm (190 C and 30 sec), sublimation paper xpress, cottom t-shirts ,i use photoshop for printing.
> my settings on printer is next:
> ...


Hi,

You can transfer sublimation on a polyester item with sublimation ink and printer. Then, you heat up the ink using a heat press and it binds to the polyester item.

Do you have sublimation ink? Whomever you purchase the ink and printer from should have given you the settings. A PC uses a Power Driver and a Mac uses an ICC for printing.

Do you have at least a 50% polyester item?

I use a 400℉ heat press with a light pressure for most items.


----------



## cathy008 (Mar 22, 2017)

Stefan93 said:


> So you say that you cant print on cotton with my Epson l1300 or any other printer?
> Because DTG is used to print directly on textile and you need the digital printer for that.


My clients do use Epson L1300 basically DTG printer +our dtg ink for Cotton fabric digital printing.

i dont know what you mean.

you'd better refer to the printer cookbook or the guy who sell the printer to you to lean how to use the printer.

thanks,
Goosam ink


----------

